# 80lb cleaner module ytrium ,platinum ,alumina ,steel



## Sorrycantseeme (Oct 14, 2021)

i have a 80lb industrial cat comprised of ytrium oxide ,platinum ,and steel.

I have taken a 8lb slab from the unit and used hcl to put majority of it into solution.

The hcl chewed through 95% of the 8lbs . The solution was decanted and poured to wastestream 55 gallon container.

The solution for the most part was blue. When i got down to the last of it the solution is brown and had a hard time turning the last bit into solution.
i noticed that there was strange entangled wafers of material left and that its non magnetic any ideas .
This is platinum on alumina washcoat


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Oct 16, 2021)

i put all steel into solution anyone know what these silver white things are wont go into solution


----------

